# Gazidis: Milan modello Arsenal e stadio nuovo.



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.

Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie. 

Inoltre, *Gazidis curerà i rapporti con Uefa e Fifa* mentre *Scaroni* terrà i rapporti con Federazione e Lega Serie A.

*Repubblica: Gazidis vuole un nuovo stadio, da costruire insieme all'Inter. I due club dividerebbero investimento, sponsor e naming rights. Il nuovo impianto dovrebbe nascere a sud della città, a Baggio o a Rogoredo. La ristrutturazione di San Siro ora è il piano B. Anche perchè non sarebbe facile ristrutturato l'impianto e poi giocare in uno stadio con capienza da 40.000 persone durante i lavori di ammodernamento.*

----------

Come riportato da LaPresse, nella giornata di oggi Ivan Gazidis ha incontrato i media. I punti principali emersi dalla chiacchierata:

1) la rifondazione del club

2) Costruzione di un nuovo stadio insieme all'Inter. Gazidis vuole che sia l'impianto più bello del mondo. Ancora non si sa dove sorgerà.

3) Crescita commerciale del Milan

4) Non ci saranno grandi spese per rinforzare la squadra, il Milan non potrà permettersi un Cristiano Ronaldo. Si punterà a migliorare il settore giovanile. Il modello di riferimento è Maldini.

5) Riposizionare il Milan all'interno del calcio europeo, dell'Uefa e dell'Eca.

Pagni: Gazidis ha fatto capire che il Milan punterà giocatori di esperienza solo se svincolati e se necessari. No dunque a Ibra e alle commissioni di Raiola. Apertura a Fabregas, ma solo se il Chelsea abbasserà le pretese. Così come Quagliarella che ha il contratto in scadenza a giugno. Per il resto, largo ai giovani.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



Quello stesso modello che abbiamo sempre deriso e spernacchiato. Sembra quasi che ci leggano e poi ce la facciano pagare. Perchè va a finire SEMPRE così.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Dicembre 2018)

All'inizio di ogni stagione speriamo in un qualche tipo di risalita, per poi precipitare nuovamente nello sconforto della mediocrità. Viene da chiedersi se la ruota girerà mai, perché da anni sembriamo colpiti da un maleficio.


----------



## vannu994 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Si sapeva ragazzi eh, senza offesa ma chi pensava veramente di fare mercato con Milinkovic, sognando anche Isco, con l’ottica del FPF era veramente un illuso... La realtà è questa, ed è già tanto che ci siamo potuti permettere Paqueta. Speriamo di raggiungere la champions alla svelta che sennò è dura


----------



## vannu994 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> All'inizio di ogni stagione speriamo in un qualche tipo di risalita, per poi precipitare nuovamente nello sconforto della mediocrità. Viene da chiedersi se la ruota girerà mai, perché da anni sembriamo colpiti da un maleficio.



Ma qui non è fortuna, qui è questione di Bilanci, la fortuna è che non c’è piu quel cinese ma una società che sembra in grado di fare un po’ di programmazione... non siamo più il Milan a cui siamo abituati a pensare, e la strada per tornare in alto è lunga e tortuosa, ci vuole pazienza e con questo FPF più di quella che probabilmente pensiamo


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2018)

Il modello Arsenal senza:

-lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
-i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
-una rosa competitiva (che l’Arsenal ha)
-la qualificazione fissa alla Champions (che l’Arsenal ha)


Ma se uno dei proprietari di Chelsea, City e Psg decidesse di comprare il Milan, secondo voi acquisterebbe i campioni per vincere subito (pagando le sanzioni di un Fpf di cui non gliene frega nulla), o si metterebbe a parlare di modello Arsenal?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



wow. modello arsenal e....ROMA


----------



## Davidoff (10 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il modello Arsenal senza:
> 
> -lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
> -i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
> ...



L'importante è avere l'ex ad dell'Arsenal, il resto è trascurabile.


----------



## Gunnar67 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il modello Arsenal senza:
> 
> -lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
> -i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
> ...



E proprio di questo stiamo parlando, stadio, fatturato etc... Il solo modo per avere una rosa competitiva. Io aggiungerei la quotazione in Borsa. Non è il modello "Arsenal", è il modello di tutte le squadre, comprese quelle degli sceicchi. Tra parentesi, il City rischia l'esclusione dalla prossima CL, quindi forse proprio nulla non gliene frega.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Dicembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E proprio di questo stiamo parlando, stadio, fatturato etc... Il solo modo per avere una rosa competitiva. Io aggiungerei la quotazione in Borsa. Non è il modello "Arsenal", è il modello di tutte le squadre, comprese quelle degli sceicchi. Tra parentesi, il City rischia l'esclusione dalla prossima CL, quindi forse proprio nulla non gliene frega.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Semplicemente la visione del calcio moderno. Che poi è lo stesso della Juventus (che prima di prendere Cristiano Ronaldo comprava i Pogba per poi rivenderli, o i Zidane prima ancora). 

Evidentemente altri sperano ancora nel modello Football Manager con i trucchi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Dicembre 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> wow. modello arsenal e....ROMA



Di sicuro meglio del modello Yongong Li o Galliani. La Roma ha fatto la semifinale di CL l'anno scorso, noi l'ultima semifinale negli anni 00. L'Arsenal invece l'anno scorso ci ha presi a pallonate. Quindi per ora ridono gli altri. Se poi tu o quelli ambiziosi come te vogliono trovare un pirla che sia disposto a perdere tanti soldi nel calcio italiano senza alcun tornaconto, ma solo perchè è bello vedere le bandiere rossonere che sventolano (guarda che anche Berlusconi lo faceva per vincere le elezioni), prego presentatelo in società perché credo che a Casa Milan siano tutti curiosi. Ma poi venite anche allo stadio e abbonatevi a sky perché nel calcio moderno vincono le società i cui tifosi mettono tanti piccioli, o danè, a seconda della provenienza geografica di chi legge.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello stesso modello che abbiamo sempre deriso e spernacchiato. Sembra quasi che ci leggano e poi ce la facciano pagare. Perchè va a finire SEMPRE così.



Concordo. Preso come TOP player, TOP dirigente e invece...ma dall'alto sicuro gli avranno detto di legare le mani a Leonardo e Maldini (Elliott sicuramente). 

Molti qui han sempre preso in giro il modello Arsenal etichettandolo giustamente come perdente, ora che Gazidis è da noi invece è Dio


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

Modello giovani e stiamo trattando Fabregas e Quagliarella? Interessante.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il modello Arsenal senza:
> 
> -lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
> -i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
> ...



Parole da mettere sotto il titolo del forum


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il modello Arsenal senza:
> 
> -lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
> -i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
> ...



I proprietari di Chelsea, City e Psg è gente che ha messo di tasca propria centinaia di milioni ( da valutare Abramovich però che li ha prestati come Thohir e potrebbe un giorno volerli indietro) Elliott se spende un euro è per l'obiettivo di incassarne cento, non staccheranno mai assegni a vuoto


----------



## Goro (11 Dicembre 2018)

Salutiamo il Grande Milan, però dopo anni di bilanci in perdita è normale, nessuno vuole accollarsi l'ennesima macchina da debiti del mondo del calcio...


----------



## Boomer (11 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> I proprietari di Chelsea, City e Psg è gente che ha messo di tasca propria centinaia di milioni ( da valutare Abramovich però che li ha prestati come Thohir e potrebbe un giorno volerli indietro) Elliott se spende un euro è per l'obiettivo di incassarne cento, non staccheranno mai assegni a vuoto



Fare profitti DIRETTI dal calcio è impossibile quindi sicuramente il loro obiettivo è un altro.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il modello Arsenal senza:
> 
> -lo stadio di proprietà (che l’Arsenal ha)
> -i diritti tv della Premier (che l’Arsenal ha)
> ...



A chi lo dici.....recentemente ho scritto che il mio sogno era di avere presidente uno come Al Khelaifi...e qualche amico tifoso si è pure risentito...detto questo a me da SEMPLUCE TIFOSO basterebbe che il Milan tornasse SPORTIVAMENTE competitivo nessuno pretende la luna ma Cristo Santo dopo anni di anonimato qui ora siamo a parlare di modello Arsenal che sono decenni che non vince una beata mazza...se si gode con i CONTI A POSTO ma la mediocrità perenne prego accomodarsi pure, io spererei da tifoso qualcosa di diverso e psg city Chelsea united barca Real sono li a dimostrare che e possibile


----------



## VallyMilan94 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque molti di voi non hanno ben capito il significato del "Modello Arsenal", qui si sta parlando solo esclusivamente dal punto di vista FINANZIARIO, e non è nemmeno definibile modello Arsenal, ma semplicemente Modello di una Squadra che vuole tornare a competere, mi sapete dire cosa ha vinto il PSG con Mbappe Neymar e Cavani?? eppure hanno buttato cosi tanti soldi,e ogni finestra di mercato si vedono i loro campioni che non vogliono rinnovare (Rabiot), che vogliono andare via (Neymar al Real, Verratti al Barca), il Chelsea cosa ha vinto? il City? I campionati ? Ah bene. Promettente. Abbiamo finalmente una società che vuole portarci alla pari finanziariamente con le big d'europa, poi potremo comprare BIG e lì sarà la mentalità, il campo, e la nostra STORIA a parlare. Però prima dobbiamo recuperare 10 anni di cattiva gestione finanziaria, del duo S.B - A.G. Lo sanno anche loro che è impossibile puntare esclusivamente sul settore giovanile, lo sa Leo, lo sa Il Capitano, altrimenti non avrebbero mai accettato, e il Milan sarebbe di Squinzi. 

Saluti.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



Figata da abbonato sono proprio contento, hip hip urrà!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2018)

VallyMilan94 ha scritto:


> Comunque molti di voi non hanno ben capito il significato del "Modello Arsenal", qui si sta parlando solo esclusivamente dal punto di vista FINANZIARIO, e non è nemmeno definibile modello Arsenal, ma semplicemente Modello di una Squadra che vuole tornare a competere, mi sapete dire cosa ha vinto il PSG con Mbappe Neymar e Cavani?? eppure hanno buttato cosi tanti soldi,e ogni finestra di mercato si vedono i loro campioni che non vogliono rinnovare (Rabiot), che vogliono andare via (Neymar al Real, Verratti al Barca), il Chelsea cosa ha vinto? il City? I campionati ? Ah bene. Promettente. Abbiamo finalmente una società che vuole portarci alla pari finanziariamente con le big d'europa, poi potremo comprare BIG e lì sarà la mentalità, il campo, e la nostra STORIA a parlare. Però prima dobbiamo recuperare 10 anni di cattiva gestione finanziaria, del duo S.B - A.G. Lo sanno anche loro che è impossibile puntare esclusivamente sul settore giovanile, lo sa Leo, lo sa Il Capitano, altrimenti non avrebbero mai accettato, e il Milan sarebbe di Squinzi.
> 
> Saluti.



Risposta più intelligente al topic


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2018)

*Repubblica: Gazidis vuole un nuovo stadio, da costruire insieme all'Inter. I due club dividerebbero investimento, sponsor e naming rights. Il nuovo impianto dovrebbe nascere a sud della città, a Baggio o a Rogoredo. La ristrutturazione di San Siro ora è il piano B. Anche perchè non sarebbe facile ristrutturato l'impianto e poi giocare in uno stadio con capienza da 40.000 persone durante i lavori di ammodernamento. *


----------



## Casnop (11 Dicembre 2018)

VallyMilan94 ha scritto:


> Comunque molti di voi non hanno ben capito il significato del "Modello Arsenal", qui si sta parlando solo esclusivamente dal punto di vista FINANZIARIO, e non è nemmeno definibile modello Arsenal, ma semplicemente Modello di una Squadra che vuole tornare a competere, mi sapete dire cosa ha vinto il PSG con Mbappe Neymar e Cavani?? eppure hanno buttato cosi tanti soldi,e ogni finestra di mercato si vedono i loro campioni che non vogliono rinnovare (Rabiot), che vogliono andare via (Neymar al Real, Verratti al Barca), il Chelsea cosa ha vinto? il City? I campionati ? Ah bene. Promettente. Abbiamo finalmente una società che vuole portarci alla pari finanziariamente con le big d'europa, poi potremo comprare BIG e lì sarà la mentalità, il campo, e la nostra STORIA a parlare. Però prima dobbiamo recuperare 10 anni di cattiva gestione finanziaria, del duo S.B - A.G. Lo sanno anche loro che è impossibile puntare esclusivamente sul settore giovanile, lo sa Leo, lo sa Il Capitano, altrimenti non avrebbero mai accettato, e il Milan sarebbe di Squinzi.
> 
> Saluti.


I modelli Paris Saint Germain e Manchester City sono forse i peggiori: altissimi investimenti, eccessivi alla dimensione del business, ritorni sportivi modesti, e non si contrabbandi al contrario un titolo, ogni tanto, nella Premier League o nella Ligue 1, il cui valore, albi d'oro delle competizioni europee alla mano, è quello che è.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...


 

Semplicemente non si può fare un modello Arsenal dei giovani a San Siro, con tutte quelle pressioni.


----------



## Casnop (11 Dicembre 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non si può fare un modello Arsenal dei giovani a San Siro, con tutte quelle pressioni.


Questo pare evidente a tutti, ed in primis a Gazidis. Le dichiarazioni del CEO sono coerenti con la linea di politica industriale di Elliott, ovvero patrimonializzazione del club tramite assets durevoli e ad incremento di valore, per migliorare l'impianto sportivo e stabilizzare il bilancio sul piano finanziario, e poi espansione dei ricavi non da stadio, da cui ricavare il margine per nuovi investimenti. Niente più, e niente di meno, che la politica di gestione adottata da Juventus ed i maggiori clubs della Premier League. Il Milan deve raggiungere quanto prima la sponda dell'autofinanziamento, perché questo esige una regola di buona amministrazione, prima ancora che i famosi paletti del Fair Play Finanziario. La differenza la farà lo sfruttamento commerciale di uno stadio proprietario, del quale sarà importante conoscere il progetto. Il successo sportivo, come sappiamo, è variabile indipendente da questi temi, non si contano nella storia i casi di clubs che hanno ottenuto risultati modesti sul campo, a fronte di investimenti, e correlati costi, sproporzionati al bilancio e alla sostenibilità dello stesso azionista. È una alchimia complessa di capacità, intuizioni, casualità, ridondanza storica, tradizione. Difficile, forse impossibile da immaginare e prevedere.


----------



## Casnop (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Gazidis vuole un nuovo stadio, da costruire insieme all'Inter. I due club dividerebbero investimento, sponsor e naming rights. Il nuovo impianto dovrebbe nascere a sud della città, a Baggio o a Rogoredo. La ristrutturazione di San Siro ora è il piano B. Anche perchè non sarebbe facile ristrutturato l'impianto e poi giocare in uno stadio con capienza da 40.000 persone durante i lavori di ammodernamento. *


Gli articoli di ieri, che riportavano l'incontro tra Gazidis ed i media, riferivano di una location del nuovo impianto vicino San Siro, e l'unica area disponibile è in via delle Forze Armate, la ex Piazza d'Armi, che Suning aveva già individuato come sede di un proprio centro di allenamento. L'area non è affatto male, si tratterà di un problema di permessi, essendo, credo, tuttora demanio militare.


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E proprio di questo stiamo parlando, stadio, fatturato etc... Il solo modo per avere una rosa competitiva. Io aggiungerei la quotazione in Borsa. Non è il modello "Arsenal", è il modello di tutte le squadre, comprese quelle degli sceicchi. Tra parentesi, il City rischia l'esclusione dalla prossima CL, quindi forse proprio nulla non gliene frega.



Il solo modo per avere una rosa competitiva è spendere per comprare i giocatori, come è sempre stato e come sempre sarà.
Tutto il resto serve per *mantenerla* la rosa.


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2018)

VallyMilan94 ha scritto:


> Comunque molti di voi non hanno ben capito il significato del "Modello Arsenal", qui si sta parlando solo esclusivamente dal punto di vista FINANZIARIO, e non è nemmeno definibile modello Arsenal, ma semplicemente Modello di una Squadra che vuole tornare a competere, mi sapete dire cosa ha vinto il PSG con Mbappe Neymar e Cavani?? eppure hanno buttato cosi tanti soldi,e ogni finestra di mercato si vedono i loro campioni che non vogliono rinnovare (Rabiot), che vogliono andare via (Neymar al Real, Verratti al Barca), il Chelsea cosa ha vinto? il City? I campionati ? Ah bene. Promettente. Abbiamo finalmente una società che vuole portarci alla pari finanziariamente con le big d'europa, poi potremo comprare BIG e lì sarà la mentalità, il campo, e la nostra STORIA a parlare. Però prima dobbiamo recuperare 10 anni di cattiva gestione finanziaria, del duo S.B - A.G. Lo sanno anche loro che è impossibile puntare esclusivamente sul settore giovanile, lo sa Leo, lo sa Il Capitano, altrimenti non avrebbero mai accettato, e il Milan sarebbe di Squinzi.
> 
> Saluti.



Al PSG manca la mentalità e la tradizione. Perfino la Juventus fatica a vincere le Champions (anche se quest'anno sembra l'anno buono per loro), per cui figuriamoci un PSG. Quello che invece a loro non manca è la mentalità vincente. 
Il City è solo questione di tempo prima che la vinca, come è già capitato al Chelsea.

Ma è dura strappare la Champions a chi i fenomeni veri ce li ha, tant'è vero che le ultime 10 edizioni se le sono spartite 7 volte Barcellona e Real


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



E' un modello industriale, quello che ha permesso alla juve di ammazzare il campionato italiano, giusto per capirci .


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Gazidis vuole un nuovo stadio, da costruire insieme all'Inter. I due club dividerebbero investimento, sponsor e naming rights. Il nuovo impianto dovrebbe nascere a sud della città, a Baggio o a Rogoredo. La ristrutturazione di San Siro ora è il piano B. Anche perchè non sarebbe facile ristrutturato l'impianto e poi giocare in uno stadio con capienza da 40.000 persone durante i lavori di ammodernamento. *



Penso che peggio di fare un San Siro condiviso con l'Inter, ci sia solo uno stadio nuovo da condividere con l'Inter.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



E' il modello giusto e necessario per rifondare il Milan dalle basi e creare qualcosa di serio e duraturo.

Poi noi non siamo l'Arsenal, se cresciamo come struttura e ricavi i campioni faranno a cazzotti per venire a giocare da noi, come è sempre stato.

Modello Arsenal poi non significa ragazzini, nell'Arsenal ci giocano anche Ozil e Aubameyang per dire, giocatori di un livello che noi ci sognamo da anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il modello giusto e necessario per rifondare il Milan dalle basi e creare qualcosa di serio e duraturo.
> 
> Poi noi non siamo l'Arsenal, se cresciamo come struttura e ricavi i campioni faranno a cazzotti per venire a giocare da noi, come è sempre stato.
> 
> Modello Arsenal poi non significa ragazzini, nell'Arsenal ci giocano anche Ozil e Aubameyang per dire, giocatori di un livello che noi ci sognamo da anni.



Esattamente.
Purtroppo alcuni scelgono di non vedere la realtà e fare i capricci, opinionisti e tifosi.


----------



## sunburn (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il modello giusto e necessario per rifondare il Milan dalle basi e creare qualcosa di serio e duraturo.
> 
> Poi noi non siamo l'Arsenal, se cresciamo come struttura e ricavi i campioni faranno a cazzotti per venire a giocare da noi, come è sempre stato.
> 
> Modello Arsenal poi non significa ragazzini, nell'Arsenal ci giocano anche Ozil e Aubameyang per dire, giocatori di un livello che noi ci sognamo da anni.


Concordo. E' fondamentale creare un club moderno, il resto viene da sé. 
Aggiungo poi che nel calcio le situazione cambiano rapidamente. Se tre anni fa qualcuno avesse detto che nella stagione 2018/2019 la Juventus sarebbe stata una delle tre principali favorite per la Champions gli avrebbero messo la camicia di forza.
Quelle che adesso sembrano corazzate magari fra tre anni saranno un po' meno inavvicinabili, anche perché le spese folli che abbiamo visto negli ultimi anni non sono sostenibili nel lungo periodo(già quest'anno si sono dati una calmata da quel punto di vista, Juve esclusa, la quale era però alla sua prima "follia" sul mercato). 
Ci vogliono calma e pazienza. Adesso abbiamo una proprietà solida e competente che ha già iniziato a creare un management di alto profilo. Portiamo pazienza e vediamo che risultati porterà.

Concludo ricordando a tutti che Gazidis è un amministratore delegato e, come tale, opera seguendo le direttive che gli vengono date dalla proprietà. I reali progetti li conoscono solo Singer e Gazidis e, di certo, non vanno a divulgare tutto sui media, i quali devono accontentarsi di riportare le solite parole di circostanza.


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il modello giusto e necessario per rifondare il Milan dalle basi e creare qualcosa di serio e duraturo.
> 
> Poi noi non siamo l'Arsenal, se cresciamo come struttura e ricavi i campioni faranno a cazzotti per venire a giocare da noi, come è sempre stato.
> 
> Modello Arsenal poi non significa ragazzini, nell'Arsenal ci giocano anche Ozil e Aubameyang per dire, giocatori di un livello che noi ci sognamo da anni.



Purtroppo molti non capiscono che questa è anche la strada che ha seguito la Juve per parecchi anni. E' l'unico modo per creare quel circolo vizioso che tutti i top club europei oggi hanno. Non possiamo pensare di comprare subito campioni da 100-200 milioni senza prima avere uno stadio di proprietà che ti assicuri dai 50 ai 100 milioni di ricavi annui e senza avere un fatturato decente.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. E' fondamentale creare un club moderno, il resto viene da sé.
> Aggiungo poi che nel calcio le situazione cambiano rapidamente. Se tre anni fa qualcuno avesse detto che nella stagione 2018/2019 la Juventus sarebbe stata una delle tre principali favorite per la Champions gli avrebbero messo la camicia di forza.
> Quelle che adesso sembrano corazzate magari fra tre anni saranno un po' meno inavvicinabili, anche perché le spese folli che abbiamo visto negli ultimi anni non sono sostenibili nel lungo periodo(già quest'anno si sono dati una calmata da quel punto di vista, Juve esclusa, la quale era però alla sua prima "follia" sul mercato).
> Ci vogliono calma e pazienza. Adesso abbiamo una proprietà solida e competente che ha già iniziato a creare un management di alto profilo. Portiamo pazienza e vediamo che risultati porterà.
> ...



Grande. Giustissimo.


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2018)

Sono d'accordo con quelli che danno una visione meno "tragica" di questa prospettiva.
Qualcuno, scusate non ricordo chi, ha scritto in questo topic che la strada per la risalita sarà necessariamente lunga e tortuosa. Ciò è inevitabile, risalire comporta fare un lungo e difficile percorso, fatto di vari step e che necessariamente dovrà procedere per gradi. Uno dei passaggi fondamentali sarà quello di costruire un club moderno, granitico dal punto di vista finanziario (questo anche a causa degli anni di bilanci allegri che hanno preceduto questo corso).
Chi crede di poter tornare a competere per la champions nel giro di 2-3 anni, spiace dirlo, ma secondo me è soltanto un illuso.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il modello giusto e necessario per rifondare il Milan dalle basi e creare qualcosa di serio e duraturo.
> 
> Poi noi non siamo l'Arsenal, se cresciamo come struttura e ricavi i campioni faranno a cazzotti per venire a giocare da noi, come è sempre stato.
> 
> Modello Arsenal poi non significa ragazzini, nell'Arsenal ci giocano anche Ozil e Aubameyang per dire, giocatori di un livello che noi ci sognamo da anni.


 concordo


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2018)

Non capite che il Milan ormai è uscito dal grande giro ed è a tutti gli effetti una ex grande. Non riusciamo manco più a tenere testa al Betis Siviglia. Bisogna fare in fretta ed uscire da questo Inferno il prima possibile. Altrimenti rischiamo davvero di restare per sempre in questa tragica dimensioni. Sono ormai 10 anni di mediocrità assoluta. Avete ancora la forza di attendere oltre?


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capite che il Milan ormai è uscito dal grande giro ed è a tutti gli effetti una ex grande. Non riusciamo manco più a tenere testa al Betis Siviglia. Bisogna fare in fretta ed uscire da questo Inferno il prima possibile. Altrimenti rischiamo davvero di restare per sempre in questa tragica dimensioni. Sono ormai 10 anni di mediocrità assoluta. Avete ancora la forza di attendere oltre?



Nel calcio di oggi è impossibile tornare a grandissimi livelli dall'oggi al domani, minimo serviranno cinque anni azzeccando gran parte delle scelte o sbagliandone il meno possibile


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capite che il Milan ormai è uscito dal grande giro ed è a tutti gli effetti una ex grande. Non riusciamo manco più a tenere testa al Betis Siviglia. Bisogna fare in fretta ed uscire da questo Inferno il prima possibile. Altrimenti rischiamo davvero di restare per sempre in questa tragica dimensioni. Sono ormai 10 anni di mediocrità assoluta. Avete ancora la forza di attendere oltre?



Admin, tutti noi siamo stanchi delle attese e delle promesse. "Purtroppo" abbiamo avuto un ciclo di 20 anni fatto di dominio mondiale, e questo nessuno ce lo toglie. Ma purtroppo ci ha abituato "male". Come detto da Leonardo durante la presentazione di Maldini, periodi di stasi accadono. Siamo stati anche in B, eppure siamo risorti. Noi ora stiamo pagando dazio, ma con calma potremmo ritornare, sempre se speranzosamente il progetto sia serio e fatto per il bene della squadra. Io ho ancora dubbi su Elliott, ma se non altro abbiamo adesso un management di buon livello. Dobbiamo portare pazienza ancora per un po', e so che è dura, ma è l'unica cosa da fare. Certe cose richiedono molto tempo, e sono sicuro che personaggi come Paolo e Leo, con il loro stile, evitano di vomitarci in faccia tutto il putridume che hanno trovato dopo le precedenti gestioni e il connubio Fax-Mirabello. Se potessero parlare, forse comprenderemmo meglio quanto può essere difficile e lungo ripristinare una società grande come la nostra ai livelli che le compete. Forza Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Capisco chi dice bene così, vai col player trading come la Juve fece nei primi 4 anni, vai col circolo virtuoso stile Juve ecc ecc. È vero, così sistemi i bilanci, ti autofinanzi e magari riesci a lottare per il 4 posto sistematicamente. Ma se pensate di poter colmare il gap con la Juve e con le altre d'Europa state freschi. Il Milan ne uscirà ridimensionato totalmente anche in ottica futura, diventando definitivamente una Roma o Napoli. Stop. Nulla di più. Molti qui dentro credono che facendo come la Juve nel giro di 3/4 anni si torni competitivi per lo scudo e la Champions. Cxxate. La Juve è riuscita a fare quello che ha fatto solo perché non c'era NESSUNO di competitivo per contrastarla. Improvvisamente si sono trovati a dover affrontare invece che Milan ed Inter, Rometta e Napoli che non erano minimamente ancora pronte per farlo. E da qui nasce il ciclo Juve. Provate per un attimo a pensare al Milan vincitore dello scudo che invece di disinvestire totalmente, e cedere tutti i più forti, se li tiene ed aggiunge anzi altri giovani di talento, senza spese folli, ma comunque i migliori giovani di talento mondiale di quel periodo più un altro giocatore di livello, faccio un esempio, pensate a quel milan con ibra Thiago, tevez, Robinho Boateng (quel Boateng) con Eriksen, fabregas, gundogan e un Godin in difesa. Secondo voi la Juve avrebbe vinto lo scudetto l'anno dopo? Anche se per ipotesi avessero vinto lo scudo del gol di Muntari, l'anno dopo contro una squadra di quel livello costruito, non avrebbero sicuramente vinto o comunque avuto vita facile. Vi ricordo che i primi anni andavano a forza di parametri zero, tipo Llorente, e giocatori livello caceres, Isla, asamoah, vucinic, addirittura bendtner perché non potevano permettersi di spendere cifre importanti in più reparti. E voi pensate che con quel player trading e quei mercati dei primi anni avrebbero vinto con costanza? Ma quando mai. Ci sarebbero voluti il doppio degli anni per poter arrivare, forse(non è mica sicuro) ai livelli di oggi. Se vogliamo replicare quello che ha fatto la Juve purtroppo per noi, non abbiamo strada libera, ma ci sono Juve inarrivabile, ed Inter che presto sarà di un altro livello rispetto a noi, e Napoli che sono già avanti di noi. È questo il problema che non si vuol capire. Non è come a FM o Fifa, che prendi i giovani e fai player trading e ti diventano fortissimi n giro di un anno. Pensate che Romagnoli, suso, donnarumma, higuain! Lo stesso cutrone, rimarranno per anni a guardare gli altri vincere e noi fare player trading? Certo come no.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capite che il Milan ormai è uscito dal grande giro ed è a tutti gli effetti una ex grande. Non riusciamo manco più a tenere testa al Betis Siviglia. Bisogna fare in fretta ed uscire da questo Inferno il prima possibile. Altrimenti rischiamo davvero di restare per sempre in questa tragica dimensioni. Sono ormai 10 anni di mediocrità assoluta. Avete ancora la forza di attendere oltre?



A causa del fpf purtroppo nemmeno uno sceicco potrebbe comprarci subito i giocatori top, bisogna assolutamente aumentare un fatturato che attualmente è ridicolo rispetto alle nostre potenzialità. C'è da dire però che se Elliott pensa di attirare sponsor e nuovi tifosi comprando Quagliarella, Freuler e Sensi hanno capito poco del mondo del calcio. Ci vuole un giusto equilibrio, ma se non si rinforza in modo adeguato la rosa il quarto posto lo vedremo col binocolo e il circolo virtuoso non partirà mai. In più mi aspetto la maledetta ambizione di vincere, di togliere lo scudetto ai gobbi, non una proprietà stile Glazer o Kroenke dell'Arsenal, che si accontenta di arrivare quarta e fa un mercato decente solo in caso di mancata qualificazione Champions. Voglio vedere volontà di crescere sempre più per arrivare alla vittoria, senza questo non può esserci un Milan all'altezza della sua storia.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Capisco chi dice bene così, vai col player trading come la Juve fece nei primi 4 anni, vai col circolo virtuoso stile Juve ecc ecc. È vero, così sistemi i bilanci, ti autofinanzi e magari riesci a lottare per il 4 posto sistematicamente. Ma se pensate di poter colmare il gap con la Juve e con le altre d'Europa state freschi. Il Milan ne uscirà ridimensionato totalmente anche in ottica futura, diventando definitivamente una Roma o Napoli. Stop. Nulla di più. Molti qui dentro credono che facendo come la Juve nel giro di 3/4 anni si torni competitivi per lo scudo e la Champions. Cxxate. La Juve è riuscita a fare quello che ha fatto solo perché non c'era NESSUNO di competitivo per contrastarla. Improvvisamente si sono trovati a dover affrontare invece che Milan ed Inter, Rometta e Napoli che non erano minimamente ancora pronte per farlo. E da qui nasce il ciclo Juve. Provate per un attimo a pensare al Milan vincitore dello scudo che invece di disinvestire totalmente, e cedere tutti i più forti, se li tiene ed aggiunge anzi altri giovani di talento, senza spese folli, ma comunque i migliori giovani di talento mondiale di quel periodo più un altro giocatore di livello, faccio un esempio, pensate a quel milan con ibra Thiago, tevez, Robinho Boateng (quel Boateng) con Eriksen, fabregas, gundogan e un Godin in difesa. Secondo voi la Juve avrebbe vinto lo scudetto l'anno dopo? Anche se per ipotesi avessero vinto lo scudo del gol di Muntari, l'anno dopo contro una squadra di quel livello costruito, non avrebbero sicuramente vinto o comunque avuto vita facile. Vi ricordo che i primi anni andavano a forza di parametri zero, tipo Llorente, e giocatori livello caceres, Isla, asamoah, vucinic, addirittura bendtner perché non potevano permettersi di spendere cifre importanti in più reparti. E voi pensate che con quel player trading e quei mercati dei primi anni avrebbero vinto con costanza? Ma quando mai. Ci sarebbero voluti il doppio degli anni per poter arrivare, forse(non è mica sicuro) ai livelli di oggi. Se vogliamo replicare quello che ha fatto la Juve purtroppo per noi, non abbiamo strada libera, ma ci sono Juve inarrivabile, ed Inter che presto sarà di un altro livello rispetto a noi, e Napoli che sono già avanti di noi. È questo il problema che non si vuol capire. Non è come a FM o Fifa, che prendi i giovani e fai player trading e ti diventano fortissimi n giro di un anno. Pensate che Romagnoli, suso, donnarumma, higuain! Lo stesso cutrone, rimarranno per anni a guardare gli altri vincere e noi fare player trading? Certo come no.



Bene. Dunque quale sarebbe l'alternativa?


----------



## Davidoff (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Capisco chi dice bene così, vai col player trading come la Juve fece nei primi 4 anni, vai col circolo virtuoso stile Juve ecc ecc. È vero, così sistemi i bilanci, ti autofinanzi e magari riesci a lottare per il 4 posto sistematicamente. Ma se pensate di poter colmare il gap con la Juve e con le altre d'Europa state freschi. Il Milan ne uscirà ridimensionato totalmente anche in ottica futura, diventando definitivamente una Roma o Napoli. Stop. Nulla di più. Molti qui dentro credono che facendo come la Juve nel giro di 3/4 anni si torni competitivi per lo scudo e la Champions. Cxxate. La Juve è riuscita a fare quello che ha fatto solo perché non c'era NESSUNO di competitivo per contrastarla. Improvvisamente si sono trovati a dover affrontare invece che Milan ed Inter, Rometta e Napoli che non erano minimamente ancora pronte per farlo. E da qui nasce il ciclo Juve. Provate per un attimo a pensare al Milan vincitore dello scudo che invece di disinvestire totalmente, e cedere tutti i più forti, se li tiene ed aggiunge anzi altri giovani di talento, senza spese folli, ma comunque i migliori giovani di talento mondiale di quel periodo più un altro giocatore di livello, faccio un esempio, pensate a quel milan con ibra Thiago, tevez, Robinho Boateng (quel Boateng) con Eriksen, fabregas, gundogan e un Godin in difesa. Secondo voi la Juve avrebbe vinto lo scudetto l'anno dopo? Anche se per ipotesi avessero vinto lo scudo del gol di Muntari, l'anno dopo contro una squadra di quel livello costruito, non avrebbero sicuramente vinto o comunque avuto vita facile. Vi ricordo che i primi anni andavano a forza di parametri zero, tipo Llorente, e giocatori livello caceres, Isla, asamoah, vucinic, addirittura bendtner perché non potevano permettersi di spendere cifre importanti in più reparti. E voi pensate che con quel player trading e quei mercati dei primi anni avrebbero vinto con costanza? Ma quando mai. Ci sarebbero voluti il doppio degli anni per poter arrivare, forse(non è mica sicuro) ai livelli di oggi. Se vogliamo replicare quello che ha fatto la Juve purtroppo per noi, non abbiamo strada libera, ma ci sono Juve inarrivabile, ed Inter che presto sarà di un altro livello rispetto a noi, e Napoli che sono già avanti di noi. È questo il problema che non si vuol capire. Non è come a FM o Fifa, che prendi i giovani e fai player trading e ti diventano fortissimi n giro di un anno. Pensate che Romagnoli, suso, donnarumma, higuain! Lo stesso cutrone, rimarranno per anni a guardare gli altri vincere e noi fare player trading? Certo come no.



Questo è il problema più grosso, la Juventus ha avuto un allineamento di pianeti perfetto che le ha permesso di tornare fortissima in pochi anni e dominare incontrastata il mercato. Noi oggi facciamo fatica a prendere perfino i parametri zero decenti, che se vengono in Italia finiscono invariabilmente a Torino. Per togliergli lo scudetto non basta mettere su una squadra fortissima, bisogna anche che il loro ciclo finisca e loro si indeboliscano, facendo diverse sessioni di mercato sbagliate. Una squadra che può sbatterti in faccia 110 punti è ingiocabile persino per Barcellona o City.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene. Dunque quale sarebbe l'alternativa?



Fino a quando non avremo una proprietà nessuna alternativa. Quando l'avremo poi si vedrà. Di sicuro la strada più breve per ritornare competitivi non è questa. E sia chiaro che non torneremo comunque competitivi con la Juve. Al massimo potremo ambire al livello Napoli. Ci sta eh, ma siccome vedo gente felice per questo progetto che pensano che nel giro di 3/4 anni saremo competitivi per la Champions addirittura.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema più grosso, la Juventus ha avuto un allineamento di pianeti perfetto che le ha permesso di tornare fortissima in pochi anni e dominare incontrastata il mercato. Noi oggi facciamo fatica a prendere perfino i parametri zero decenti, che se vengono in Italia finiscono invariabilmente a Torino. Per togliergli lo scudetto non basta mettere su una squadra fortissima, bisogna anche che il loro ciclo finisca e loro si indeboliscano, facendo diverse sessioni di mercato sbagliate. Una squadra che può sbatterti in faccia 110 punti è ingiocabile persino per Barcellona o City.



Esatto. La Juventus che vinceva lo scudo e sembrava invincibile qui in Italia, era la stessa che prendeva schiaffi in Europa eh. Poi dopo 4 anni è diventata più competitiva anche in Europa. Qui si pensa che con qualche anno di player trading e lancio di giovani si colma il gap. Ma quando mai. Con la Juve che ogni anno compra campioni senza vendere quelli che ha, non li riprendiamo nemmeno tra 10 anni così.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene. Dunque quale sarebbe l'alternativa?



Ci vuole pazienza e ovviamente quando servirà bel po di Culo...


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fino a quando non avremo una proprietà nessuna alternativa. Quando l'avremo poi si vedrà. Di sicuro la strada più breve per ritornare competitivi non è questa. E sia chiaro che non torneremo comunque competitivi con la Juve. Al massimo potremo ambire al livello Napoli. Ci sta eh, ma siccome vedo gente felice per questo progetto che pensano che nel giro di 3/4 anni saremo competitivi per la Champions addirittura.



Vedremo. Io sono realista e non mi aspetto una strada breve e in discesa, anzi.
Ma allo stesso tempo sono consapevole che aspettare una proprietà che arrivi e investa centinaia di milioni a fondo perduto nel Milan, tra l'altro andando contro i dettami della UEFA, è un po' utopico.

Per me una proprietà solida con una gestione coerente e professionale sono più che sufficienti per noi per tornare a competere per i primi posti e giocarci le partite che ci piacciono nella coppa di casa nostra (ma se la Juventus continuerà a fare 100 punti vincere lo scudetto sarà semplicemente impossibile per chiunque altro). Inoltre la UEFA, se vedrà che la gestione è seria, ci spalancherà le porte perchè è prima di tutto loro interesse che noi torniamo prima possibile a calcare certi palcoscenici.

Se e quando avremo un squadra costruita bene, completa, con giocatori forti nel pieno della loro carriera non sarà complicato tornare a competere anche per cose che oggi ci sembrano lontane secoli. In fin dei conti il Liverpool ha giocato la finale di CL l'anno scorso e di recente anche l'Atletico. Non sarà difficile per noi arrivare a quel livello.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Esatto. La Juventus che vinceva lo scudo e sembrava invincibile qui in Italia, era la stessa che prendeva schiaffi in Europa eh. Poi dopo 4 anni è diventata più competitiva anche in Europa. Qui si pensa che con qualche anno di player trading e lancio di giovani si colma il gap. Ma quando mai. Con la Juve che ogni anno compra campioni senza vendere quelli che ha, non li riprendiamo nemmeno tra 10 anni così.



Sono diventati come il Bayern in Germania, con la differenza che il Bayern qualche campionato a caso a volte lo perde... Questi non li perdono perché sono tanto più forti dei Bavaresi, fra poco inizieranno con le Champions.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Esatto. La Juventus che vinceva lo scudo e sembrava invincibile qui in Italia, era la stessa che prendeva schiaffi in Europa eh. Poi dopo 4 anni è diventata più competitiva anche in Europa. Qui si pensa che con qualche anno di player trading e lancio di giovani si colma il gap. Ma quando mai. Con la Juve che ogni anno compra campioni senza vendere quelli che ha, non li riprendiamo nemmeno tra 10 anni così.



Purtroppo con il fair play finanziario i rapporti di forza sono molto più statici di prima, è molto difficile per una squadra che può spendere solo 50 o 100 raggiungere chi ha già una rosa molto più forte e può investire 200. La Juventus negli ultimi anni non ha sbagliato quasi mai sul mercato (a parte forse De Sciglio ), oltretutto ora possono permettersi svariati colpi da 40-50 milioni a sessione andando praticamente sul sicuro con giocatori già affermati. Situazione veramente impossibile per chi insegue, nemmeno l'Inter ha speranza di colmare un tale gap in pochi anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole pazienza e ovviamente quando servirà bel po di Culo...



Ma certamente. Se noi partecipiamo a 3 o 5 Champions di fila arriveremo a fatturare 600 milioni senza nemmeno accorgercene e dunque a poterci permettere giocatori come Mbappe o Neymar.

Ma per farlo bisogna costruire una squadra vera, completa, con un gruppo di giocatori forti e nel pieno della loro carriera, che vedano nel Milan il modo per arrivare in cima al mondo e non l'ultimo bel contratto prima di andare a fare i commentatori di Sky.


----------



## Black (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capite che il Milan ormai è uscito dal grande giro ed è a tutti gli effetti una ex grande. Non riusciamo manco più a tenere testa al Betis Siviglia. Bisogna fare in fretta ed uscire da questo Inferno il prima possibile. Altrimenti rischiamo davvero di restare per sempre in questa tragica dimensioni. Sono ormai 10 anni di mediocrità assoluta. Avete ancora la forza di attendere oltre?



il punto è che non si può uscire da "questo Inferno" da un momento all'altro e dovresti anche saperlo. Ci vuole programmazione e calma


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Io sono realista e non mi aspetto una strada breve e in discesa, anzi.
> Ma allo stesso tempo sono consapevole che aspettare una proprietà che arrivi e investa centinaia di milioni a fondo perduto nel Milan, tra l'altro andando contro i dettami della UEFA, è un po' utopico.
> 
> Per me una proprietà solida con una gestione coerente e professionale sono più che sufficienti per noi per tornare a competere per i primi posti e giocarci le partite che ci piacciono nella coppa di casa nostra (ma se la Juventus continuerà a fare 100 punti vincere lo scudetto sarà semplicemente impossibile per chiunque altro). Inoltre la UEFA, se vedrà che la gestione è seria, ci spalancherà le porte perchè è prima di tutto loro interesse che noi torniamo prima possibile a calcare certi palcoscenici.
> ...


Liverpool, e atletico sono di un altro livello. Questi li devi paragonare alla Juve. Non di certo a noi. E non basta poco per arrivare al loro livello. Magari ci volesse poco. Probabilmente non si ha la concezione del livello che ormai abbiamo raggiunto tra proprietà, squadra e tutto il resto. Al momento anche una squadra che è decima in premier ha più possibilità di noi per essere competitiva. E comunque sia chiaro, non serve nemmeno un proprietario che spenda sempre 150 mln l'anno. Basterebbe farlo solo per i prossimi due anni, e poi investire sui giovani di talento per poter fare sì player trading ma con senso logico senza indebolire la squadra. 
Se alla squadra di ora aggiungi 3 campioni diventi la seconda forza del campionato e a quel punto vai di player trading con i giovani senza indebolirci. Se con la squadra di oggi aggiungi solo prospetti interessanti per poi rivenderli dopo un anno o due, allora quei forti che già ci sono andranno via e sarai condannato all'ennesimo ridimensionamento. Guarda che l'esempio lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi. Roma.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma certamente. Se noi partecipiamo a 3 o 5 Champions di fila arriveremo a fatturare 600 milioni senza nemmeno accorgercene e dunque a poterci permettere giocatori come Mbappe o Neymar.
> 
> Ma per farlo bisogna costruire una squadra vera, completa, con un gruppo di giocatori forti e nel pieno della loro carriera, che vedano nel Milan il modo per arrivare in cima al mondo e non l'ultimo bel contratto prima di andare a fare i commentatori di Sky.



Vedi? Questo si chiama volare di fantasia. I danni di fifa e FM. Ma se la Juve che vince da 8 anni ormai, arriva a 500 mln di fatturato e ha Cr7. Come cavolo ci arriviamo noi a 600 senza nemmeno un trofeo o campione in rosa? Fai un discorso logico sul fpf e sul progetto virtuoso e poi te ne esci così? Cerchiamo di essere realisti.


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2018)

Le squadre forti spendono. Il punto è sempre quello. 
Nessuno investe a fondo perduto quando prende i campioni, perché di fatto investe nella base che poi assesterà e svilupperà nel lungo periodo. Ma ci vuole la volontà di farlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vedi? Questo si chiama volare di fantasia. I danni di fifa e FM. Ma se la Juve che vince da 8 anni ormai, arriva a 500 mln di fatturato e ha Cr7. Come cavolo ci arriviamo noi a 600 senza nemmeno un trofeo o campione in rosa? Fai un discorso logico sul fpf e sul progetto virtuoso e poi te ne esci così? Cerchiamo di essere realisti.



I fatturati della UEFA sono in crescita esponenziale. Tra 3 o 5 anni la Juventus fatturerà più di 600 milioni, Real e Barça sfonderanno il miliardo come alcune della Premier. Certo che noi ci arriviamo a 600, anche facilmente se ci qualifichiamo alla Champions con costanza e avremo in squadra qualche giocatore forte under 30 che veicoli la nostra immagine nel mondo, ovvero quelli che cercano gli sponsor.

Certo che se compriamo i vari Higuain resteremo dove siamo ora, magari qualche Champions la gioceremo anche ma il gap con i top club diventerà abissale. Tra qualche anno fattureremo come le giovanili del Real se non ci diamo una mossa.


----------



## sunburn (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fino a quando non avremo una proprietà nessuna alternativa. Quando l'avremo poi si vedrà. Di sicuro la strada più breve per ritornare competitivi non è questa. E sia chiaro che non torneremo comunque competitivi con la Juve. Al massimo potremo ambire al livello Napoli. Ci sta eh, ma siccome vedo gente felice per questo progetto che pensano che nel giro di 3/4 anni saremo competitivi per la Champions addirittura.


Ma l'importante è esserci in Champions. Da lì si avvia un circolo virtuoso. Vista la mediocrità del nostro campionato, non è un obiettivo irrangiungibile.
Il paragone col Napoli non esiste in nessuna galassia. Loro fanno la Champions da anni, noi facciamo pena e abbiamo solo 9 mln in meno di fatturato. Le nostre potenzialità di espansione non sono di certo inferiori a quelle della Juventus, bisogna saperle realizzare e in quest'ottica va letta l'opera di ricostruzione societaria fatta da Elliott. Adesso ci sfottono con la storia di Gazidis come CR7, vedremo fra tre anni chi riderà.
Come ho scritto nell'altra discussione: nel calcio le cose cambiano rapidamente e tre anni fa nessuno avrebbe scommesso un euro sulla Juventus tra le favorite per la Champions.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Capisco chi dice bene così, vai col player trading come la Juve fece nei primi 4 anni, vai col circolo virtuoso stile Juve ecc ecc. È vero, così sistemi i bilanci, ti autofinanzi e magari riesci a lottare per il 4 posto sistematicamente. Ma se pensate di poter colmare il gap con la Juve e con le altre d'Europa state freschi. Il Milan ne uscirà ridimensionato totalmente anche in ottica futura, diventando definitivamente una Roma o Napoli. Stop. Nulla di più. Molti qui dentro credono che facendo come la Juve nel giro di 3/4 anni si torni competitivi per lo scudo e la Champions. Cxxate. La Juve è riuscita a fare quello che ha fatto solo perché non c'era NESSUNO di competitivo per contrastarla. Improvvisamente si sono trovati a dover affrontare invece che Milan ed Inter, Rometta e Napoli che non erano minimamente ancora pronte per farlo. E da qui nasce il ciclo Juve. Provate per un attimo a pensare al Milan vincitore dello scudo che invece di disinvestire totalmente, e cedere tutti i più forti, se li tiene ed aggiunge anzi altri giovani di talento, senza spese folli, ma comunque i migliori giovani di talento mondiale di quel periodo più un altro giocatore di livello, faccio un esempio, pensate a quel milan con ibra Thiago, tevez, Robinho Boateng (quel Boateng) con Eriksen, fabregas, gundogan e un Godin in difesa. Secondo voi la Juve avrebbe vinto lo scudetto l'anno dopo? Anche se per ipotesi avessero vinto lo scudo del gol di Muntari, l'anno dopo contro una squadra di quel livello costruito, non avrebbero sicuramente vinto o comunque avuto vita facile. Vi ricordo che i primi anni andavano a forza di parametri zero, tipo Llorente, e giocatori livello caceres, Isla, asamoah, vucinic, addirittura bendtner perché non potevano permettersi di spendere cifre importanti in più reparti. E voi pensate che con quel player trading e quei mercati dei primi anni avrebbero vinto con costanza? Ma quando mai. Ci sarebbero voluti il doppio degli anni per poter arrivare, forse(non è mica sicuro) ai livelli di oggi. Se vogliamo replicare quello che ha fatto la Juve purtroppo per noi, non abbiamo strada libera, ma ci sono Juve inarrivabile, ed Inter che presto sarà di un altro livello rispetto a noi, e Napoli che sono già avanti di noi. È questo il problema che non si vuol capire. Non è come a FM o Fifa, che prendi i giovani e fai player trading e ti diventano fortissimi n giro di un anno. Pensate che Romagnoli, suso, donnarumma, higuain! Lo stesso cutrone, rimarranno per anni a guardare gli altri vincere e noi fare player trading? Certo come no.


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Dicembre 2018)

Quella di aumentare i ricavi, e di investire su un parco calciatori economicamente di valore credo sia l'unica strada percorribile per milgiorare il livello della squadra, e renderla una presenza fissa in champons. Per tornare a vincere, la strada è molto lunga, il gap con le top di champions è abissale. Il mercato calciatori è inflazionatissimo e senza risorse non ci si può accedere. Un tempo c'erano i patròn che facevano un po come gli pare, ora la uefa col suo fpf impone dei vincoli al reperimento di quelle risorse. Quindi a meno di non fare giri strani, con annessi rischi, penso che il tanto vituperato modello arsenal sia un percorso obbligato. La uefa non vuole e osteggia casi tipo il Chelsea di Abramovic. Gli arabi hanno cercato di svicolare, e comunque non hanno vinto nulla.
Servirà anche un bel po di fortuna.
Tornare in champions e restarci, è obbligatorio. Il Milan ha ancora un brend molto forte, di fatto è l'unica cosa realmente rimasta dei vecchi fasti, tornare nella massima competizione, è la tappa principale per poter aprire la strada a nuovi ricavi che possano permettere un upgrade costante e stabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Liverpool, e atletico sono di un altro livello. Questi li devi paragonare alla Juve. Non di certo a noi. E non basta poco per arrivare al loro livello. Magari ci volesse poco. Probabilmente non si ha la concezione del livello che ormai abbiamo raggiunto tra proprietà, squadra e tutto il resto. Al momento anche una squadra che è decima in premier ha più possibilità di noi per essere competitiva. E comunque sia chiaro, non serve nemmeno un proprietario che spenda sempre 150 mln l'anno. Basterebbe farlo solo per i prossimi due anni, e poi investire sui giovani di talento per poter fare sì player trading ma con senso logico senza indebolire la squadra.
> Se alla squadra di ora aggiungi 3 campioni diventi la seconda forza del campionato e a quel punto vai di player trading con i giovani senza indebolirci. Se con la squadra di oggi aggiungi solo prospetti interessanti per poi rivenderli dopo un anno o due, allora quei forti che già ci sono andranno via e sarai condannato all'ennesimo ridimensionamento. Guarda che l'esempio lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi. Roma.



Atletico di un altro livello perchè ha una gestione come si deve. Non hanno avuto mai nessun mecenate, non hanno mai avuto bilanci in passivo di 100 milioni da ripianare, non hanno mai comprato campioni ultratrentenni per fare contenti i tifosi. Hanno programmato in modo coerente e serio, passo dopo passo, in campo e fuori, reinvestendo gli utili in strutture come il nuovo stadio e il nuovo centro sportivo.

Pensala come vuoi ma se pensi che bastino tre campioni per arrivare chissadove sogni a occhi aperti. Mentre noi spendiamo 130 milioni per Higuain il Real prende Vinicius. Chissà, magari hanno ragione loro visto che la Champions che noi sognamo ad occhi aperti loro la vincono da tre anni e fatturano il triplo di quello che fatturiamo noi.

Comunque Elliott pronti via ha già speso 140 milioni, altrimenti oggi giocheremmo contro il Pavia. Eppure è grasso che cola se arriveremo quarti.
Inoltre scusa chi dice di rivendere i giovani dopo un anno o due? Quando mai? Noi dobbiamo prendere i giovani e rivenderli dopo che avranno vinto il Pallone d'Oro, come facevamo quando eravamo una società seria e gestita bene. Non mi pare che Van Basten Sheva e Kakà siano arrivati come campioni fatti e finiti, nè tantomeno ultratrentenni. Quelli sono i giocatori che voglio io.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Vabbè che dire. Se siete contenti, mi fa piacere per voi. 
Però vediamo se poi vendendo i migliori l'anno dopo arrivi di nuovo in Champions. Vendiamo suso, kessie e higuain. E con questi soldi sistemiamo bilancio e facciamo mercato. Dove sta scritto che arriveremo di nuovo in Champions se togli i migliori o comunque le certezze prendendo giovani di talento che sono solo delle scommesse? Ripeto. Avete l'esempio fallimentare della Roma. Ogni anno anno player trading e vendono i migliori. Risultato? Alla fine ridimensionamento. E sarà anche peggio se non risalgono la china. Poi l'anno dopo vendiamo Romagnoli, cutrone e così via. Secondo me non avete idea di cosa voglia dire fare autofinanziamento come Roma e Napoli. Però invidio il vostro ottimismo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Atletico di un altro livello perchè ha una gestione come si deve. Non hanno avuto mai nessun mecenate, non hanno mai avuto bilanci in passivo di 100 milioni da ripianare, non hanno mai comprato campioni ultratrentenni per fare contenti i tifosi. Hanno programmato in modo coerente e serio, passo dopo passo, in campo e fuori, reinvestendo gli utili in strutture come il nuovo stadio e il nuovo centro sportivo.
> 
> Pensala come vuoi ma se pensi che bastino tre campioni per arrivare chissadove sogni a occhi aperti. Mentre noi spendiamo 130 milioni per Higuain il Real prende Vinicius. Chissà, magari hanno ragione loro visto che la Champions che noi sognamo ad occhi aperti loro la vincono da tre anni e fatturano il triplo di quello che fatturiamo noi.
> 
> ...



L'atletico ha un allenatore che con i cessi, I primi anni faceva faville. Un po' come conte con la Juve. E comunque hanno sempre speso cifre importanti sul mercato. Ma nonostante questo cosa hanno vinto? Siamo sempre lì. Al massimo un Europa League (ma dopo anni) e una. Liga. Stop. Io non sono contro un progetto serio. Io sono contro il vivere alla giornata. Perché è quello che accadrà se hanno in mente veramente quelle cose. Ma come sempre sarà il tempo a dire chi ha ragione.

Il Real prende viniciius e lo fa giocare nella squadra B. 
Ma poi fai proprio l'esempio sbagliato se vuoi portare acqua al tuo mulino. Loro sono anni che comprano campioni. Altro che player trading. 

Comunque come sospettavo non hai idea di cosa significhi autofinanziarsi e fare come ha fatto la Juve all'inizio. Player trading e autofinanziamento non significa prendere giovani e tenerseli. Ma scovare talenti, farli esplodere e poi venderli per fare plusvalenze che gonfiano il fatturato. Come ho detto prima. Voli di fantasia.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Dicembre 2018)

A mio modesto parere di umile tifoso sprovveduto e non esperto di mega programmazioni di asset finanziari di politica economica calcistica di leggi uefa etc etc pare ,sempre molto umilmente che il progetto Arsenal scelto da Elliott serva semplicemente a far crescere il valore del brand milan attraverso la valorizzazione di giocatori, I migliori saranno ovviamente da cedere, cercando di rientrare nel giro Champions con il minimo possibile di investimenti dopodiché quando il Milan sarà tornato un minimo appetibile sarà venduto ad un prezzo ovviamente degno per l'idea di profitto di Eliott per cui la vittoria sportiva e semplicemente un gadget rinunciabile come lo è guarda caso per il mitico modello Arsenal


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vabbè che dire. Se siete contenti, mi fa piacere per voi.
> Però vediamo se poi vendendo i migliori l'anno dopo arrivi di nuovo in Champions. Vendiamo suso, kessie e higuain. E con questi soldi sistemiamo bilancio e facciamo mercato. Dove sta scritto che arriveremo di nuovo in Champions se togli i migliori o comunque le certezze prendendo giovani di talento che sono solo delle scommesse? Ripeto. Avete l'esempio fallimentare della Roma. Ogni anno anno player trading e vendono i migliori. Risultato? Alla fine ridimensionamento. E sarà anche peggio se non risalgono la china. Poi l'anno dopo vendiamo Romagnoli, cutrone e così via. Secondo me non avete idea di cosa voglia dire fare autofinanziamento come Roma e Napoli. Però invidio il vostro ottimismo.



Stai esagerando enormemente, la Roma è stabile in Champions da anni e ha un fatturato che è un quarto di quello del Milan e deve fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato per stare ad alta quota, se il Milan va in Champions stabile non ha bisogno di vendere i suoi prezzi pregiati ogni anno né di fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato, tra il fatturato attuale e potenziale del Milan e quello della Roma o del Napoli passa la differenza tra una panda e uno shuttle

I giocatori andranno ceduti ma non dopo un anno né bisognerà prendere delle scommesse per sostituirli, non tutti almeno.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Stai esagerando enormemente, la Roma è stabile in Champions da anni e ha un fatturato che è un quarto di quello del Milan e deve fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato per stare ad alta quota, se il Milan va in Champions stabile non ha bisogno di vendere i suoi prezzi pregiati ogni anno né di fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato, tra il fatturato attuale e potenziale del Milan e quello della Roma o del Napoli passa la differenza tra una panda e uno shuttle



Non sono io che esagero. Siete voi che volate di fantasia. 
La Roma ci ha superato come fatturato, altro che un quarto. Forse anni fa... Vanno in Champions sistematicamente sempre per il discorso che noi ed Inter ci siamo suicidati in questi anni. Adesso guarda dove si trova la Roma. Qui dentro si pensa che siccome ti chiami Milan, basta arrivare una volta in Champions e ti riempiono di soldi. Ok. Mi fa piacere questo ottimismo. Purtroppo poi esiste la realtà che è un'altra storia. Gli sponsor ti danno soldi se hai campioni e vinci, se dai visibilità.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Stai esagerando enormemente, la Roma è stabile in Champions da anni e ha un fatturato che è un quarto di quello del Milan e deve fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato per stare ad alta quota, se il Milan va in Champions stabile non ha bisogno di vendere i suoi prezzi pregiati ogni anno né di fare 100 milioni di plusvalenza a mercato, tra il fatturato attuale e potenziale del Milan e quello della Roma o del Napoli passa la differenza tra una panda e uno shuttle



Dipende da quanti soldi ci serviranno per tenere i conti in ordine, se continueremo ad avere passivi da 60-80 milioni all'anno di fatto saremo esattamente nella situazione della Roma sotto SA, che ogni anno deve vendere un pezzo pregiato o più per stare a galla e sostituirlo con due spicci. Quest'anno Monchi ha fatto cappellate su cappellate e il giocattolo si è rotto, ma è normale, a furia di vendere e comprare capita l'annata storta e a quel punto risalire è durissima. Senza un gruppo storico che dia stabilità non si può vincere e questo tipo di gestione farà molta fatica a crearlo e mantenerlo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanti soldi ci serviranno per tenere i conti in ordine, se continueremo ad avere passivi da 60-80 milioni all'anno di fatto saremo esattamente nella situazione della Roma sotto SA, che ogni anno deve vendere un pezzo pregiato o più per stare a galla e sostituirlo con due spicci. Quest'anno Monchi ha fatto cappellate su cappellate e il giocattolo si è rotto, ma è normale, a furia di vendere e comprare capita l'annata storta e a quel punto risalire è durissima. Senza un gruppo storico che dia stabilità non si può vincere e questo tipo di gestione farà molta fatica a crearlo e mantenerlo.



Esatto. Mi consola che non sono il solo a vedere a lungo termine. Se abbiamo una perdita di 120 mln, dobbiamo vendere per 120 e contestualmente abbassare i costi per non mantenere il disavanzo. Altrimenti dopo ritorni di nuovo in rosso. Ergo vendere giocatori e fare plusvalenza. 
Molti non capiscono che ormai il fatturato non quadruplichi con facilità. Neanche se ti chiami milan. La Juve dopo 8 anni, finali di Champions, vittorie di scudetti,coppa Italia e campionissimi in rosa fattura 500 mln netti. Che se andiamo a vedere moltissimo dipende dai risultati in Champions e dai diritti tv.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Esatto. Mi consola che non sono il solo a vedere a lungo termine. Se abbiamo una perdita di 120 mln, dobbiamo vendere per 120 e contestualmente abbassare i costi per non mantenere il disavanzo. Altrimenti dopo ritorni di nuovo in rosso. Ergo vendere giocatori e fare plusvalenza.
> Molti non capiscono che ormai il fatturato non quadruplichi con facilità. Neanche se ti chiami milan. La Juve dopo 8 anni, finali di Champions, vittorie di scudetti,coppa Italia e campionissimi in rosa fattura 500 mln netti. Che se andiamo a vedere moltissimo dipende dai risultati in Champions e dai diritti tv.



Aggiungiamo che la Juventus ha il doppio dei nostri tifosi, ha monopolizzato tutta la generazione dei millennials, li aumenterà ulteriormente grazie a Ronaldo e si è accaparrata per anni la maggior parte degli incassi Champions grazie all'uscita anticipata dalla competizione di Roma e Napoli. La crescita della Juventus non è alla portata, non ci sono più tutte le situazioni favorevoli che l'hanno permessa.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Esatto. Mi consola che non sono il solo a vedere a lungo termine. Se abbiamo una perdita di 120 mln, dobbiamo vendere per 120 e contestualmente abbassare i costi per non mantenere il disavanzo. Altrimenti dopo ritorni di nuovo in rosso. Ergo vendere giocatori e fare plusvalenza.
> Molti non capiscono che ormai il fatturato non quadruplichi con facilità. Neanche se ti chiami milan. La Juve dopo 8 anni, finali di Champions, vittorie di scudetti,coppa Italia e campionissimi in rosa fattura 500 mln netti. Che se andiamo a vedere moltissimo dipende dai risultati in Champions e dai diritti tv.



Ma infatti il livello della Juventus non mi aspetto di raggiungerlo neanche in dieci anni, tra sette a lottare per lo scudetto alla Davide Vs Golia forse


----------



## earl22 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Raga non fasciamoci la testa prima di sbatterla. questi vogliono creare una società che cammini da sola e che si autofinanzi.
Quando il condor dava ingaggi faraonici a over 30 tutti a criticarlo...
Poi schifate tutti l'arsenal perchè non ha vinto.
Ma io ricordo che a gennaio hanno speso 70 milioni per aubameyang senza batter ciglio. Hanno ozil, lacazette. 50 milioni per xhaka
Cessioni illustri negli ultimi anni non le ricordo.
Loro hanno sbagliato le scelte tecniche.
Io confido che leo e paolo facciano meno errori di wenger.
Ma poi la tanto elogiata juve cosa fa?


----------



## Djici (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono io che esagero. Siete voi che volate di fantasia.
> La Roma ci ha superato come fatturato, altro che un quarto. Forse anni fa... Vanno in Champions sistematicamente sempre per il discorso che noi ed Inter ci siamo suicidati in questi anni. Adesso guarda dove si trova la Roma. Qui dentro si pensa che siccome ti chiami Milan, basta arrivare una volta in Champions e ti riempiono di soldi. Ok. Mi fa piacere questo ottimismo. Purtroppo poi esiste la realtà che è un'altra storia. Gli sponsor ti danno soldi se hai campioni e vinci, se dai visibilità.



L'autofinanziamento e una cosa che sarebbe normale ma anche folle.
Dobbiamo avere una gestione piu sana del bilancio... ma questo non deve volere dire che non bisogna spendere nulla.
A me sembra la stessa e identica storia del deficit del paese.
Stringere sempre non aiuta a creare un circolo virtuoso.

Dobbiamo spendere per almeno un paio d'anni.
Non ci sono altri mezzi.

La programmazione va bene se vuoi essere un buon club dopo 5-6 anni. E ho scritto solo "buon".
Noi dobbiamo tornare a lottare ALMENO per il secondo posto e dobbiamo avere l'obiettivo di arrivare almeno ai quarti di CL.

Lo step successivo sara difficilissimo da fare. 
Ma se andiamo avanti solo a gente under 21 siamo spacciati.
Magari si fara player trading ma tralasciando completamente l'aspetto sportivo.
Ed io tifo per l'aspetto sportivo, non per quello economico.

Paqueta potrebbe essere una risorsa importantissima perche e un giocatore mediatico. Potrebbe aiutarci sul campo ma anche fuori.
Speriamo bene.
Ma servono soldi veri.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'atletico ha un allenatore che con i cessi, I primi anni faceva faville. Un po' come conte con la Juve. E comunque hanno sempre speso cifre importanti sul mercato. Ma nonostante questo cosa hanno vinto? Siamo sempre lì. Al massimo un Europa League (ma dopo anni) e una. Liga. Stop. Io non sono contro un progetto serio. Io sono contro il vivere alla giornata. Perché è quello che accadrà se hanno in mente veramente quelle cose. Ma come sempre sarà il tempo a dire chi ha ragione.
> 
> Il Real prende viniciius e lo fa giocare nella squadra B.
> Ma poi fai proprio l'esempio sbagliato se vuoi portare acqua al tuo mulino. Loro sono anni che comprano campioni. Altro che player trading.
> ...



Secondo me non hai idea tu, o almeno hai un'idea proprio estrema, Fare player trading è normale, mica è una bestemmia, ma non significa essere come la Roma.
Tutti fanno player trading nel modo ragionato, cercando di vendere al massimo e reinvestire.

Il Real è esempio perfetto invece. Ricordami un ultratrentenne acquistato mai da Perez... investono sempre su giovani che hanno ancora tutta la carriera davanti. Così ragionano. A fianco dei Bale arrivano i Casemiro, Isco, Asensio, Marcelo, Varane... ma è una lista infinita. Perchè se fai qualche ricerca vedrai che i giocatori che hanno valore massimo per potenziale commerciale al mondo oggi sono Harry Kane, Neymar e Deli Alli. Non Messi o CR7.

Nel calcio funziona così, devi prendere i campioni prima che lo siano e soprattutto finchè hanno più anni di carriera davanti che alle spalle. 

Noi non siamo e non saremo mai la Roma. Anche nelle derelitte condizioni in cui siamo adesso siamo già vicini al loro livello. Se noi prendiamo campioni in ascesa da noi restano per tanti anni, mica viene la Juventus di turno e ce li prende.
Autofinanziamento significa avere ricavi superiori ai costi, o perdite minime (perchè la Juventus ha il bilancio in perdita è bene ricordarlo), non significa vendere ogni giocatore decente appena ti arriva un'offerta buona e prendere ragazzini.

Ripeto, per me hai una visione troppo estrema e distorta. Mica siamo la Fiorentina.


----------



## FreddieM83 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



Io credo che tutti i milanisti che hanno vissuto l'epopea Berlusconiana e lo scempio degli ultimi anni (sempre targato SB) non possano che gioire a queste prospettive.
A. Sviluppo deciso del brand. Gazidis in questo sa il fatto suo. L'Arsenal è uno dei club finanziaramente più forti del mondo senza il palmares di Real, Barca, ecc. e senza sceicchi alle spalle
B. Acquisto di giovani di prospettiva e talenti potenziali. Secondo me, questo non significa automaticamente crescerli per rivenderli (vedo che lo danno tutti per scontato) ma allevare talenti in casa su cui costruire un ciclo (es. Baresi, Maldini, Kakà)
C. No acquisti a giocatori over 30 (qualcuno vorrebbe un over 37). Pensiamoci un attimo: non è forse questa politica scriteriata di AG ad averci ridotto come siamo oggi. Se nel 2007, anno in cui eravamo sul tetto del mondo ma con una rosa evidentemente a fine corsa, avessimo inserito gradualmentealmeno 1 talento all'anno oggi saremmo ridotti così? 

Poi è chiaro, se qualcuno preferisce le prese in giro tipo cerchiamo mister x, i top young o gli APACshow... Sono gusti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...


Gazidis ha lavorato all’Arsenal, è normale che cerchi di replicare quel modello al Milan. Le direttive della proprietà del resto sono state sempre quelle: aumento dei ricavi, rilancio del brand, parte sportiva e successi in secondo piano rispetto alla parte economica. Ho grossi dubbi, a cominciare dal discorso stadio. Se devi rilanciare il brand, devi creare entusiasmo. Come pensi di creare entusiasmo se già dici che non arriveranno campioni, ma ci si concentrerà sul settore giovanile? Pensi di creare entusiasmo proponendo un altro stadio condiviso con l’Inter? Nel 2018?! A ogni modo lo avevo già detto che con Elliott non saremmo mai tornati ai vertici, con questo programma ne ho la conferma.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



Ditemi una sola alternativa al modello sopra citato. Che poi investire sui giovani non significa necessariamente non prendere qualcuno d'esperienza. E' l'unica via per tornare in auge. C'è poco da fare e ci vuole tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non hai idea tu, o almeno hai un'idea proprio estrema, Fare player trading è normale, mica è una bestemmia, ma non significa essere come la Roma.
> Tutti fanno player trading nel modo ragionato, cercando di vendere al massimo e reinvestire.
> 
> Il Real è esempio perfetto invece. Ricordami un ultratrentenne acquistato mai da Perez... investono sempre su giovani che hanno ancora tutta la carriera davanti. Così ragionano. A fianco dei Bale arrivano i Casemiro, Isco, Asensio, Marcelo, Varane... ma è una lista infinita. Perchè se fai qualche ricerca vedrai che i giocatori che hanno valore massimo per potenziale commerciale al mondo oggi sono Harry Kane, Neymar e Deli Alli. Non Messi o CR7.
> ...



Guarda cerco di rispondere a tutti gli step così ci capiamo meglio. Innanzitutto chiarisco, anche se pensavo fosse evidente, che non sono contro il player trading, ove per questo, termine si intende il vero significato. A me stanno benissimo i giovani purché di talento vero e non presunto come i vari elsha, kessie, Andre Silva, calhanoglu ecc ecc. Ci sono giovani e giovani. Un conto è prendere Kroos, casemiro, isco, un altro prendere Freuler, kessie calhanoglu ecc ecc. Quindi sì ai giovani purché di talento vero, e soprattutto senza venderli. Ma con i giovani soltanto non si va da nessuna parte, servono anche giocatori d'esperienza altrimenti non vinci. E il real che tu porti come esempio senza Cr7, fa fatica. Figurati se togliessimo Ramos, Marcelo, benzema, bale, modric.Agli asensio, isco, ceballos se non aggiungi i modric, i Ramos e Co non vai da nessuna parte. Quindi giovani di talento ok, ma insieme ai giocatori forti ed esperti. Questo è il mix che ti fa vincere. 
Fatta questa doverosa premessa rispondo. Il Real come ti ho già risposto prima, prende Vinicius e lo mette nella squadra B. Prende ceballos e Llorente e stanno un anno tra panchina e tribuna per imparare dai campioni. Non li butta nella mischia sperando si rivalutino. È questa la differenza. Loro prendono Cr7, modric bale. Che non hanno mica 20 anni eh. Sono già maturi e vincenti. Quindi è un esempio completamente errato. Anzi magari facessimo come loro. Il player trading significa prendere un giocatore sconosciuto o comunque a poco prezzo che col tempo diventi un campione o potenziale tale. Fin qui nulla di male. Ma il player trading associato all'autofinanziamento è un'altra cosa. Significa scovare i talenti,rivalutarli e venderli per fare plusvalenza. Dici che non è così? E allora non sai cosa significa autofinanziarsi, mi spiace. Ma d'altronde lo ha detto lo stesso scaroni giusto qualche settimana fa. Basta andare a rileggere le sue parole, non mie. Compare e vendere. Questo è player trading con autofinanziamento. Non c'è altro significato. Per questo ti dico che volate con la fantasia. Poi dici che noi non siamo la Roma ecc. Vero,ma oggi abbiamo lo stesso fatturato, per cui il valore è quello. Oggi abbiamo un bilancio in rosso di 120 mln. Se vuoi rientrare e fare autofinanziamento devi vendere ed abbattere i costi e nel frattempo aumentare il fatturato. Non si scappa. Perché il rosso una volta ripianato non significa che l'anno dopo non esiste più. Se si mantengono gli stessi costi e lo stesso fatturato, anno prossimo sarà tale e quale il bilancio. Per cui non è che vendi oggi e l'anno dopo hai risolto il problema. È una cosa ciclica e ci vuole tempo. Come ha fatto la Roma, come ha fatto l'Inter e come ha fatto la tanto amata Juve che prendete a modello ma che non capite che non si può affatto imitare perché non ci sono le condizioni favorevoli come ai tempi.

Scrivi che mica viene la Juve di turno e ci prende i potenziali campioni. Perché cosa lo impedisce? Tu pensi che se continueremo a non vincere Romagnoli, cutrone suso e Co rimarranno a vita? Così come i potenziali talenti da prendere? Come no. Già quest'anno vedrai quando venderanno kessie e Co. Sono curioso di leggere tutti quelli che sono oggi contenti. Poi altro aspetto importante. Sei convinto che basta fare la Champions e subito arrivi ad un fatturato di 600 mln. Non è così. La Juve dopo 8 anni arriva a fatturare 500. Per quale motivo noi dovremmo fatturare 600 in soli 2/3 anni? Di grazia?


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Dicembre 2018)

Vedremo quel che sarà, tuttavia non capisco perché costruire un nuovo stadio insieme all'inter. A quel punto non è meglio stare da soli?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda cerco di rispondere a tutti gli step così ci capiamo meglio. Innanzitutto chiarisco, anche se pensavo fosse evidente, che non sono contro il player trading, ove per questo, termine si intende il vero significato. A me stanno benissimo i giovani purché di talento vero e non presunto come i vari elsha, kessie, Andre Silva, calhanoglu ecc ecc. Ci sono giovani e giovani. Un conto è prendere Kroos, casemiro, isco, un altro prendere Freuler, kessie calhanoglu ecc ecc. Quindi sì ai giovani purché di talento vero, e soprattutto senza venderli. Ma con i giovani soltanto non si va da nessuna parte, servono anche giocatori d'esperienza altrimenti non vinci. E il real che tu porti come esempio senza Cr7, fa fatica. Figurati se togliessimo Ramos, Marcelo, benzema, bale, modric.Agli asensio, isco, ceballos se non aggiungi i modric, i Ramos e Co non vai da nessuna parte. Quindi giovani di talento ok, ma insieme ai giocatori forti ed esperti. Questo è il mix che ti fa vincere.
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa rispondo. Il Real come ti ho già risposto prima, prende Vinicius e lo mette nella squadra B. Prende ceballos e Llorente e stanno un anno tra panchina e tribuna per imparare dai campioni. Non li butta nella mischia sperando si rivalutino. È questa la differenza. Loro prendono Cr7, modric bale. Che non hanno mica 20 anni eh. Sono già maturi e vincenti. Quindi è un esempio completamente errato. Anzi magari facessimo come loro. Il player trading significa prendere un giocatore sconosciuto o comunque a poco prezzo che col tempo diventi un campione o potenziale tale. Fin qui nulla di male. Ma il player trading associato all'autofinanziamento è un'altra cosa. Significa scovare i talenti,rivalutarli e venderli per fare plusvalenza. Dici che non è così? E allora non sai cosa significa autofinanziarsi, mi spiace. Ma d'altronde lo ha detto lo stesso scaroni giusto qualche settimana fa. Basta andare a rileggere le sue parole, non mie. Compare e vendere. Questo è player trading con autofinanziamento. Non c'è altro significato. Per questo ti dico che volate con la fantasia. Poi dici che noi non siamo la Roma ecc. Vero,ma oggi abbiamo lo stesso fatturato, per cui il valore è quello. Oggi abbiamo un bilancio in rosso di 120 mln. Se vuoi rientrare e fare autofinanziamento devi vendere ed abbattere i costi e nel frattempo aumentare il fatturato. Non si scappa. Perché il rosso una volta ripianato non significa che l'anno dopo non esiste più. Se si mantengono gli stessi costi e lo stesso fatturato, anno prossimo sarà tale e quale il bilancio. Per cui non è che vendi oggi e l'anno dopo hai risolto il problema. È una cosa ciclica e ci vuole tempo. Come ha fatto la Roma, come ha fatto l'Inter e come ha fatto la tanto amata Juve che prendete a modello ma che non capite che non si può affatto imitare perché non ci sono le condizioni favorevoli come ai tempi.
> 
> Scrivi che mica viene la Juve di turno e ci prende i potenziali campioni. Perché cosa lo impedisce? Tu pensi che se continueremo a non vincere Romagnoli, cutrone suso e Co rimarranno a vita? Così come i potenziali talenti da prendere? Come no. Già quest'anno vedrai quando venderanno kessie e Co. Sono curioso di leggere tutti quelli che sono oggi contenti. Poi altro aspetto importante. Sei convinto che basta fare la Champions e subito arrivi ad un fatturato di 600 mln. Non è così. La Juve dopo 8 anni arriva a fatturare 500. Per quale motivo noi dovremmo fatturare 600 in soli 2/3 anni? Di grazia?



Piccola curiosità: secondo te quale sarebbe la strada giusta? Cosa dovrebbero fare?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedremo quel che sarà, tuttavia non capisco perché costruire un nuovo stadio insieme all'inter. A quel punto non è meglio stare da soli?



Il Tottenham sono due anni che non fa mercato per pagarsi lo stadio, il Tottenham che è pieno di soldi, il Milan può permettersi di fare non mercato e costruire lo stadio?

Farlo assieme all'Inter vuol dire dimezzare i costi e i tempi, se si piange per i tempi attuali immaginatevi un Milan che si costruisce lo stadio da solo sacrificando il mercato o vendendo i prezzi pregiati quanto ci metterebbe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedremo quel che sarà, tuttavia non capisco perché costruire un nuovo stadio insieme all'inter. A quel punto non è meglio stare da soli?


Il discorso sullo stadio mi fa incavolare ancora di più del Milan dei giovani (del settore giovanile, non si pensi che arrivino due Paquetà all’anno...). Restare insieme all’Inter è follia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham sono due anni che non fa mercato per pagarsi lo stadio, il Tottenham che è pieno di soldi, il Milan può permettersi di fare non mercato e costruire lo stadio?
> 
> Farlo assieme all'Inter vuol dire dimezzare i costi e i tempi, se si piange per i tempi attuali immaginatevi un Milan che si costruisce lo stadio da solo sacrificando il mercato o vendendo i prezzi pregiati quanto ci metterebbe


Se il prezzo da pagare fosse quello, ben venga lo stadio di proprietà. La via più facile spesso non è quella migliore e mi pare che Elliott stia facendo quello che è meglio per lei, non quello che è meglio del Milan. A me questa idea di stadio condiviso non piace davvero per niente.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham sono due anni che non fa mercato per pagarsi lo stadio, il Tottenham che è pieno di soldi, il Milan può permettersi di fare non mercato e costruire lo stadio?
> 
> Farlo assieme all'Inter vuol dire dimezzare i costi e i tempi, se si piange per i tempi attuali immaginatevi un Milan che si costruisce lo stadio da solo sacrificando il mercato o vendendo i prezzi pregiati quanto ci metterebbe



E poi non conviene! È inutile prendersi in giro! Milan e Inter non se ne andranno mai da San Siro! Meglio mettersi il cuore in pace e lavorare per farlo diventare il miglior stadio al mondo!
Divideremo i ricavi con gli intertristi ma la spesa sarà di molto inferiore rispetto a quanto si spenderebbe per uno stadio nuovo e sarà pure divisa con l inter. A volte si deve esser realisti e scegliere il male minore


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità: secondo te quale sarebbe la strada giusta? Cosa dovrebbero fare?



Investire pesantemente per i prossimi 3 anni. Comprando giovani forti di talento insieme ai campioni, magari non costosissimi ma almeno esperti e di livello. Non farsi sfuggire occasioni tipo i Godin, fabregas, Cavani, draxler ecc ecc. Sto facendo nomi a caso per far capire. Una volta che sei stabilmente in Champions e quantomeno Nell 11 titolare te la giochi un po' con tutti, ne guadagni sia di immagine, e quindi sponsor perché dimostri forza, stabilità nell'andare in Champions e quindi visibilità, nuovi introiti tra sponsor, diritti tv e market pool, e soprattutto provi a vincere qualcosa. I trofei chiamano altri campioni, sponsor e visibilità nei nuovi tifosi. Come li vogliamo conquistare i nuovi tifosi del futuro Milan? Oggi un bambino secondo te se deve scegliere chi tifare, sceglie Milan o Juve? Cutrone (con tutto il rispetto che ho per lui) o Cr7? O dybala? Poi se ti qualifichi e non passi il girone di Champions prendi soldi ma non tantissimi come una Juve che arriva sistematicamente ai quarti/semifinali. Secondo te è più facile riuscirci con giovani o con mix giovani-esperti? Una volta che hai investito per 3 anni, si può cominciare come ha fatto la Juve a fare player trading e vendere man mano chi ritieni meno utile al progetto. D'altronde se ci pensi, se pogba avesse giocato da noi in questo periodo a quanto lo avremmo venduto secondo te? Io dico a molto meno. Semplicemente perché il costo di un giocatore dipende anche dal contesto di squadra in cui milita. Un conto è comprare un talento dalla Juve che vince uno conto dall'atalanta. Se prendi lo stesso elemento, dalla Juve lo paghi il doppio. Quindi anche qui, se si vuole fare plusvalenza con i giocatori, è molto più remunerativo farlo con una squadra che vince o comunque competitiva ad alti livelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Investire pesantemente per i prossimi 3 anni. Comprando giovani forti di talento insieme ai campioni, magari non costosissimi ma almeno esperti e di livello. Non farsi sfuggire occasioni tipo i Godin, fabregas, Cavani, draxler ecc ecc. Sto facendo nomi a caso per far capire. Una volta che sei stabilmente in Champions e quantomeno Nell 11 titolare te la giochi un po' con tutti, ne guadagni sia di immagine, e quindi sponsor perché dimostri forza, stabilità nell'andare in Champions e quindi visibilità, nuovi introiti tra sponsor, diritti tv e market pool, e soprattutto provi a vincere qualcosa. I trofei chiamano altri campioni, sponsor e visibilità nei nuovi tifosi. Come li vogliamo conquistare i nuovi tifosi del futuro Milan? Oggi un bambino secondo te se deve scegliere chi tifare, sceglie Milan o Juve? Cutrone (con tutto il rispetto che ho per lui) o Cr7? O dybala? Poi se ti qualifichi e non passi il girone di Champions prendi soldi ma non tantissimi come una Juve che arriva sistematicamente ai quarti/semifinali. Secondo te è più facile riuscirci con giovani o con mix giovani-esperti? Una volta che hai investito per 3 anni, si può cominciare come ha fatto la Juve a fare player trading e vendere man mano chi ritieni meno utile al progetto. D'altronde se ci pensi, se pogba avesse giocato da noi in questo periodo a quanto lo avremmo venduto secondo te? Io dico a molto meno. Semplicemente perché il costo di un giocatore dipende anche dal contesto di squadra in cui milita. Un conto è comprare un talento dalla Juve che vince uno conto dall'atalanta. Se prendi lo stesso elemento, dalla Juve lo paghi il doppio. Quindi anche qui, se si vuole fare plusvalenza con i giocatori, è molto più remunerativo farlo con una squadra che vince o comunque competitiva ad alti livelli.



Penso che i paletti della Uefa non possano permettere investimenti pesanti nei prossimi 3 anni. E' un concetto chiaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...


Le direttive di Gazidis: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie. I campioni fanno schifo


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda cerco di rispondere a tutti gli step così ci capiamo meglio. Innanzitutto chiarisco, anche se pensavo fosse evidente, che non sono contro il player trading, ove per questo, termine si intende il vero significato. A me stanno benissimo i giovani purché di talento vero e non presunto come i vari elsha, kessie, Andre Silva, calhanoglu ecc ecc. Ci sono giovani e giovani. Un conto è prendere Kroos, casemiro, isco, un altro prendere Freuler, kessie calhanoglu ecc ecc. Quindi sì ai giovani purché di talento vero, e soprattutto senza venderli. Ma con i giovani soltanto non si va da nessuna parte, servono anche giocatori d'esperienza altrimenti non vinci. E il real che tu porti come esempio senza Cr7, fa fatica. Figurati se togliessimo Ramos, Marcelo, benzema, bale, modric.Agli asensio, isco, ceballos se non aggiungi i modric, i Ramos e Co non vai da nessuna parte. Quindi giovani di talento ok, ma insieme ai giocatori forti ed esperti. Questo è il mix che ti fa vincere.
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa rispondo. Il Real come ti ho già risposto prima, prende Vinicius e lo mette nella squadra B. Prende ceballos e Llorente e stanno un anno tra panchina e tribuna per imparare dai campioni. Non li butta nella mischia sperando si rivalutino. È questa la differenza. Loro prendono Cr7, modric bale. Che non hanno mica 20 anni eh. Sono già maturi e vincenti. Quindi è un esempio completamente errato. Anzi magari facessimo come loro. Il player trading significa prendere un giocatore sconosciuto o comunque a poco prezzo che col tempo diventi un campione o potenziale tale. Fin qui nulla di male. Ma il player trading associato all'autofinanziamento è un'altra cosa. Significa scovare i talenti,rivalutarli e venderli per fare plusvalenza. Dici che non è così? E allora non sai cosa significa autofinanziarsi, mi spiace. Ma d'altronde lo ha detto lo stesso scaroni giusto qualche settimana fa. Basta andare a rileggere le sue parole, non mie. Compare e vendere. Questo è player trading con autofinanziamento. Non c'è altro significato. Per questo ti dico che volate con la fantasia. Poi dici che noi non siamo la Roma ecc. Vero,ma oggi abbiamo lo stesso fatturato, per cui il valore è quello. Oggi abbiamo un bilancio in rosso di 120 mln. Se vuoi rientrare e fare autofinanziamento devi vendere ed abbattere i costi e nel frattempo aumentare il fatturato. Non si scappa. Perché il rosso una volta ripianato non significa che l'anno dopo non esiste più. Se si mantengono gli stessi costi e lo stesso fatturato, anno prossimo sarà tale e quale il bilancio. Per cui non è che vendi oggi e l'anno dopo hai risolto il problema. È una cosa ciclica e ci vuole tempo. Come ha fatto la Roma, come ha fatto l'Inter e come ha fatto la tanto amata Juve che prendete a modello ma che non capite che non si può affatto imitare perché non ci sono le condizioni favorevoli come ai tempi.
> 
> Scrivi che mica viene la Juve di turno e ci prende i potenziali campioni. Perché cosa lo impedisce? Tu pensi che se continueremo a non vincere Romagnoli, cutrone suso e Co rimarranno a vita? Così come i potenziali talenti da prendere? Come no. Già quest'anno vedrai quando venderanno kessie e Co. Sono curioso di leggere tutti quelli che sono oggi contenti. Poi altro aspetto importante. Sei convinto che basta fare la Champions e subito arrivi ad un fatturato di 600 mln. Non è così. La Juve dopo 8 anni arriva a fatturare 500. Per quale motivo noi dovremmo fatturare 600 in soli 2/3 anni? Di grazia?



Sulla prima parte non commento. Mi limito a dire che non ci sono alternative. Chi pensa che ci siano, mia opinione, fa davvero voli di fantasia. Sul Real, ti dico solo che lo stesso Sergio Ramos è stato preso a 18 anni dal Siviglia. Ripeto, il Real non compra mai giocatori ultratrentenni, li compra sempre under 25. Poi naturalmente nella squadra di oggi li deve giocoforza parcheggiare perchè il livello è talmente alto che i nuovi che arrivano si sentono male solo a mettere piede negli spogliatoi. Il Real vince perchè programma e spende, come tutte quelle che vincono.

Sulla seconda parte invece ci sono due cose:
-Se continuiamo a non vincere mi pare più che giusto vendere i vari Romagnoli Suso e compagnia. Perchè saranno loro i primi responsabili dei risultati. Per me anche dare gli stipendi che stiamo dando ad alcuni per lottare al massimo per il quarto posto pare assurdo. Ma anche in questo caso ti chiedo: qual è l'alternativa? Se un giocatore ha un'offerta migliore e vuole andarsene se ne va. Addirittura Neymar e CR7 sono stati ceduti, non vedo il problema se noi dovessimo vendere Suso per il giusto prezzo.
Il punto è prendere un giocatore giovane (che non significa dalle scuole medie) tenerlo alcuni anni sfruttandolo al massimo, rivenderlo quando è all'apice e da i primi segni di declino, in pratica quello che abbiamo fatto con Sheva e Kaka. Questo è per me il modello giusto, a meno di offerte folli e irrinunciabili.
- Il mio discorso sul fatturato, lo ripeto, è legato al trend dei fatturati dei club della Champions. Sono in crescita vertiginosa e costante. Per cui a meno che non ci sia una flessione, ad oggi non prevedibile, continueranno ancora a crescere e 500-600 milioni di fatturato saranno le cifre di ogni top club stabilmente in Champions. Altri come United o Real in verità stanno puntando dritti al miliardo nei prossimi 5 anni, per cui noi con (come ho scritto) 3 o 5 anni di partecipazioni costanti (che poi è il lasso di tempo del business plan di Elliott, io non ho parlato di 2 o 3 anni) a quelle cifre ci arriveremmo naturalmente, sempre che Gazidis faccia bene il suo lavoro, d'altronde per questo è stato preso.


----------



## Djici (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte non commento. Mi limito a dire che non ci sono alternative. Chi pensa che ci siano, mia opinione, fa davvero voli di fantasia. Sul Real, ti dico solo che lo stesso Sergio Ramos è stato preso a 18 anni dal Siviglia. Ripeto, il Real non compra mai giocatori ultratrentenni, li compra sempre under 25. Poi naturalmente nella squadra di oggi li deve giocoforza parcheggiare perchè il livello è talmente alto che i nuovi che arrivano si sentono male solo a mettere piede negli spogliatoi. Il Real vince perchè programma e spende, come tutte quelle che vincono.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte invece ci sono due cose:
> -Se continuiamo a non vincere mi pare più che giusto vendere i vari Romagnoli Suso e compagnia. Perchè saranno loro i primi responsabili dei risultati. Per me anche dare gli stipendi che stiamo dando ad alcuni per lottare al massimo per il quarto posto pare assurdo. Ma anche in questo caso ti chiedo: qual è l'alternativa? Se un giocatore ha un'offerta migliore e vuole andarsene se ne va. Addirittura Neymar e CR7 sono stati ceduti, non vedo il problema se noi dovessimo vendere Suso per il giusto prezzo.
> ...


Neymar e CR7 sono stati ceduti e stanno ancora lacrimando per quello che hanno perso... 

Che poi il Real non compra over 30 direi pure eh grazie. Sono una delle 3 squadre più forti, potente e ricche del mondo. 
Pure io chiederei Mbappe al posto di Ibra e De Bruyne al posto dii Fabregas... Però se i soldi non li hai non puoi dire che prendi giovani e che ti porteranno comunque i risultati sportivi che devi centrare per forza. 

Nel tuo lungo discorso non scrivi mai dei risultati SPORTIVI. 

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] propongo il ban per chi usa l'espressione "modello Arsenal" o almeno che diventi una parola censurata


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2018)

gazosa, ma come cavolo si fa a presentarsi con le parole "modello arsenal"??????
la squadra più perdente ed insulsa della storia....

una cosa è certa: "mr. wwwmipiacitu" in 10 giorni sta già sui ******** a tutti


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Neymar e CR7 sono stati ceduti e stanno ancora lacrimando per quello che hanno perso...
> 
> Che poi il Real non compra over 30 direi pure eh grazie. Sono una delle 3 squadre più forti, potente e ricche del mondo.
> Pure io chiederei Mbappe al posto di Ibra e De Bruyne al posto dii Fabregas... Però se i soldi non li hai non puoi dire che prendi giovani e che ti porteranno comunque i risultati sportivi che devi centrare per forza.
> ...



Io non ho mai parlato di modello Arsenal. È il modello Mondo perché tutte le squadre serie ragionano in questo modo.

Ma tutta questa discussione ha preso una piega paradossale e strumentalizzata.

È ovvio che non stiamo parlando di fare una squadra vivaio tipo il Margine Coperta. Stiamo parlando di costruire un gruppo di giocatori omogeneo e giovane, una squadra completa che cresca e si leghi al Milan per tanti anni come lo è stata nei tempi d'oro. A questo gruppo certamente si potranno via via aggiungere giocatori di esperienza se arrivano con costi minimi E con le motivazioni giuste. Mica dobbiamo fare una squadra di under 18...

Ma devono sempre essere eccezioni. Gli investimenti vanno fatti *TUTTI *per giocatori come minimo under 25, spendere 54 milioni per un ultratrentenne è stata una mossa assurda e illogica perché sono soldi buttati nel cesso. Per fortuna è in prestito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di modello Arsenal. È il modello mondo perché tutte le squadre serie ragionano in questo modo.
> 
> Ma tutta questa discussione ha preso una piega paradossale e strumentalizzata.
> 
> ...


Ricordi il motto del presidente del Real? Zidanes y Pavones? Ecco, se vogliamo tornare a competere va benissimo quella strategia. Ma i campioni affermati nel loro apice non possiamo permetterceli. Ovvio anche io preferirei una strategia che prevede talenti giovani e campioni, ma senza campioni i trofei non li alzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ricordi il motto del presidente del Real? Zidanes y Pavones? Ecco, se vogliamo tornare a competere va benissimo quella strategia. Ma i campioni affermati nel loro apice non possiamo permetterceli. Ovvio anche io preferirei una strategia che prevede talenti giovani e campioni, ma senza campioni i trofei non li alzi.



Ma è una retorica che non ha senso... nelle nostre condizioni attuali non possiamo prendere campioni ragazzi... se prendiamo qualcuno di nome è per forza difettato altrimenti al Milan non ci verrebbe mai.

I campioni bisogna certamente prenderli ma poco prima che lo siano, come abbiamo fatto con Pirlo, Sheva, Kaka, Gattuso e via dicendo. E per aiutare questi a crescere e diventare i pilastri del nuovo Milan prendere ALCUNI giocatori di esperienza ma SOLO a prezzi di saldo e se hanno grandi motivazioni, sperando sempre di incappare in Cafu e non in Emerson (perchè anche quando prendi i presunti "gambioni" prendi spesso e volentieri delle gran sòle).

E' un lavoro lungo e difficile ma è l'unica strada. Le alternative sono fantasie irrealizzabili o fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Manue (12 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Il Corriere della Sera un edicola oggi martedì 11 dicembre fa il punto sul Milan dopo la chiacchierata di Gazidis con la stampa. Lo stesso Corriere della Sera conferma tutti i punti già riportati precedentemente (e che riportiamo di seguito NDR) ed aggiunge che sarà un Milan *modello Arsenal*. Riguardo il nuovo stadio, Gazidis e il Milan vogliono costruirlo insieme all'Inter. I cugini però preferirebbero riammodernare San Siro, *il Milan pensa ad un nuovo stadio di fianco a San Siro*.
> 
> Del *mercato se ne occuperanno* Maldini e Leonardo, ma le direttive di Gadizis, da rispettare, sono chiare: puntare sui giovani e sulle accademie.
> 
> ...



Spero e mi auguro che questa linea sia seguita finché non metteremo a posto il bilancio, 
perché ovviamente sono dell'idea che se i ricavi del Milan non permettono l'acquisto di Savic, è giusto che non lo compri, con buona pace di noi tifosi...

Ma poi, una volta sistemato, 
bisogna comprare i campioni, perché con i giovani e i parametro 0, non vai da nessuna parte.
Il mio timore è, inoltre, che se leghi le mani a Leo e Paolo sul mercato, prima o poi si stuferanno di metterci la faccia se le vittorie non arriveranno...

Quindi, 
va bene il modello Arsenal, ma solo per decollare, poi ci vuole il modello Juve che ogni anno compra per migliorare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma è una retorica che non ha senso... nelle nostre condizioni attuali non possiamo prendere campioni ragazzi... se prendiamo qualcuno di nome è per forza difettato altrimenti al Milan non ci verrebbe mai.
> 
> I campioni bisogna certamente prenderli ma poco prima che lo siano, come abbiamo fatto con Pirlo, Sheva, Kaka, Gattuso e via dicendo. E per aiutare questi a crescere e diventare i pilastri del nuovo Milan prendere ALCUNI giocatori di esperienza ma SOLO a prezzi di saldo e se hanno grandi motivazioni, sperando sempre di incappare in Cafu e non in Emerson (perchè anche quando prendi i presunti "gambioni" prendi spesso e volentieri delle gran sòle).
> 
> E' un lavoro lungo e difficile ma è l'unica strada. Le alternative sono fantasie irrealizzabili o fumo negli occhi.


Su Pirlo ti do ragione, ma non ricordo bene quell’operazione, ci spendemmo tipo 30 miliardi. Shevchenko lo acquistammo a dicembre, ma arrivò solo al termine della stagione. Fu una grande intuizione di Braida, poco da dire. Però sarai consapevole che con la strategia che propone Gazidis non vinci niente. E non puoi lottare neanche per poterlo fare.


----------

